# operating buhr mill with belt pulley



## warhammer50207 (Dec 13, 2006)

I currently have an H and would like to run a belt from the side pulley on the tractor to a buhr mill. I was wondering if anyone had information on how to do this as far as how far I need to be away from the mill? How do you cross the belt? How fast should I run the tractor? Etc........
All information would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

When I was a kid we grew wheat and oats to sell and make chicken feed and as a supplement for our dairy herd and used an old (even at that time) a locally shared threshing machine belt powered by our "H" in the same manner! The belt we used was approximately 50feet long twisted 1/2 turn and doused liberally with a black pine tar pitch Belt Dressing)! The best I can recall the speed was what was necessary to overcome the resistance of the load being applied! I can recall at times thinking that the belt was really moving but in reality was similar to a 540 RPM found on most PTO'S! Note it took a while with slipping to clutch to get the Old Gray Girl up to threshing speed! They are dangerous critters though , OSHA would have a COW if they saw you today!!

My Brother still has the "H" and runs a sawmill with it, I'll ask him about the RPM needed if your interested!!

Welcome to TF WH!!

:cowboy: 
Dean


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I have a Farmall "B" with rear belt pully and was thinking of running something off of it but still in the thought stage!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well warhammer. Besure to post some pictures of your tractor running the mill. It would be very interesting to see.


----------



## warhammer50207 (Dec 13, 2006)

Just a quick thankyou for the welcome to your site and thanks for the information. I will try to pick up a belt this weekend and see what we can do towards the first of next week as far as getting the mill to work. 
The mention of pine tar pitch belt dressing........Is this something that is still availiable, or maybe a substitute could be used?
God Bless and Merry Christmas to you all.
Dan


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Dan, the short answer is I don't know but it smelled great and was the stickiest stuff I ever saw and was black as hell and came in metal roll up tubes like toothpaste used too, only larger!!

Your belt dealer should surely know! I can smell it now even as I type!!
Kinda like thinking about how good the old leaded gasoline used to smell compared to the putrid crap of today!!

:cowboy:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi warhammer50207, I too wish to extend to you a warm welcome to Tractor Forum.

When I was a kid my Dad used a flat belt run off a pulley on the back of a 8n Ford to power what I’ve come to know as a buzz saw. His saw was the stand alone type, meaning it did not attach to the tractor. I can not remember the length of the belt, but as best I can remember, the tractor would be about 20 feet (could have been a little less) from the saw when “set up”. I think the “setup” would be about the same for your buhr mill.

He would start by anchoring the saw to the ground. This was done by driving wooden stakes into the ground at all four corners of the frame the saw was mounted on. The tractor was positioned on the side opposite the saw’s operating side. In other words, the side opposite the side where Dad stood to “feed” the saw. The pulley on the tractor and the pulley on the saw was aligned roughly by eye. The belt was then loosely draped over both pulleys and he had one of his sons (usually me because I was the oldest) drive the tractor forward to tighten the belt. As this was done he would motion the tractor driver (usually me because I was old enough to know left from right) to the left or right to bring the pulleys closer into alignment. Once he thought he had the aliment made and the belt tight, he would have the tractor driver (usually me because my legs were longer and I could put more pressure on the brake petals) set the brakes on the 8N and slowly advance the throttle until the saw was at a suitable speed or the belt “run off” the pulleys. If the belt was not properly aligned it would “run off” well before we got the saw up to speed. The belt “running off” was no problem, he/we stopped, made a correction and tried again. This was repeated until we could get the saw up to speed without the belt “running off”. Sometimes he/we would have to make a final adjustment after a load was put on the saw. (Dad had the most problem getting the belt to “run true” when he allowed one of my younger brothers to drive the tractor). 

The best I can remember he did not put a twist in the belt. The only purpose of the twist is to have the driven equipment to rotate in the correct direction, since the drive pulley can not be reversed a simple twist in the belt will do the trick. How to? With the belt on one pulley give the belt one twist and then put the belt on the other pulley. 


My dad used a belt dressing that came in a large tube much like that already described. He applied it to the inside surface of the belt while it was in motion much like using a large color crayon. He didn’t use much belt dressing or what he had went a long way. I don’t remember him ever having but one tube. (We boys were not allowed to apply belt dressing).  

The belt dressing I see being used on flat belts at tractors shows nowadays comes in a aerosol can. Much like what you will fine here. 

Have fun with your buhr mill, but do be careful. H Farmalls, buhr mills, buzz saws, flat belts and such are from a day in age when things were simpler. Operating them is not rocket science. Common sense goes a long way in getting them set up and running. Common sense and a little caution will keep you from getting hurt.

Once you get your buhr mill set up, take and post some pictures. There are not many flat belts being use these days. Some viewing this forum know little of flat belts. For others of us who are old enough your pictures will refresh our memories of the flat belt era.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Interesting description John.
I've never seen a belt driven device in operation but have seen tractors with the belt drive and a belt driven saw mill and I was explained to how it was used.
I've heard that one should ground the tractor or implement to avoid static shock from the belt if the tractor is not grounded. I've heard stories of guys getting knocked on their a$$ after touching the tractor.
I was told a long bar poked in the ground and leaning against the tractor worked well. Is this all true? I would imagine it would be as the tires are rubber and an insulator.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John, 

Your description brings back memories I have as a young boy picking up apples and filling the back of my Dad's pickup truck. We took the apples to a relative who had a belt driven apple grinder and an old 8N Ford tractor. He would grind up the apples and put the apple grindings and juice in oak barrels with a few scoops of sugar and some yeast and "let her simmer a spell" (usually a few weeks or more). Each weekend we would go back for a visit and he would dip a small water laddle into each barrel and he could tell by taste when the mash was "ready". When it was ready. the mash was strained through some cheese cloth and then run through the still hidden out back a few times to get the right strength. That stuff would sure put some hair on your chest! :yum: :drinkin: It was more like flamable paint thinner until it aged in an oak barrel or a glass jug with some oak chips. He called it "apple jack".


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

A little bit of honey on the inside of a flat belt works great too
Archie


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *……….. I've heard that one should ground the tractor or implement to avoid static shock from the belt if the tractor is not grounded. ……………..*


I never felt the slightest shock due to flat belt operation. Not to say it wouldn’t happen, I just never heard of it. I see no reason that there wouldn’t be some static build up. Giving it a path to ground wouldn’t cost anything and is something that wouldn’t hurt.

Back in those days on our farm we considered our selves fortunate to have electricity. Grounding to get rid of it static or not was is something that we would never even thought about. Our problems ran more towards getting a good ground for the electric fence charger in order to get a good charge on the fence.




> _Originally posted by archyb2 _
> *A little bit of honey on the inside of a flat belt works great too
> Archie *


Never heard of that either, but I’m sure it will work.


----------



## warhammer50207 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Buhr mil running!!*

Hey guys, Just a quick note to say that I have the Letz buhr mill operating and man does it grind the corn! I tried to enclose a picture but it is hard to see the old H in the background. Thanks again for your help and information and from my family to yours.....Have a Happy New Year!!
Dan


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Buhr mil running!!*



> _Originally posted by warhammer50207 _
> *Hey guys, Just a quick note to say that I have the Letz buhr mill operating and man does it grind the corn! I tried to enclose a picture but it is hard to see the old H in the background. Thanks again for your help and information and from my family to yours.....Have a Happy New Year!!
> Dan *


Looks great and that ole H does as well!!

Couldn't help but notice that 1/2 twist you put in the belt that I remember so well! Why did you use it? and what Sticky stuff did you put on the belt?

Thank you for the picture, more please when you have time!

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

EXCELLENT! Although I would be leary of standing diectly in front of the belt......
I have a Letz 220X Burr Mill. Mine is PTO driven, but has a prvision for a flat belt. Your right - them things sure do eat the corn!


----------



## warhammer50207 (Dec 13, 2006)

The location of the mill in my chicken house only allows me to run the mill in the position that you see in the picture. I have to run a 1/2 twist to get the mill to run in the correct direction. I haven't had to put anything on the belt to stop slippage. The belt is rubberized and doesn't seem to have any problems slipping. I did buy some liquid (squirt bottle) belt dressing just incase.
And to reply to "fordfarm", I didn't have it running when I took the picture, I had just finished grinding. Smart point about not standing in line with the belt...Thanks!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi again warhammer50207,

Glad to hear and see that you got your mill working in spite of the help and information you got here. Your rig looks good.

You know Andy (board admin) doesn’t charge for posting pictures, so feel free to post another view or two.

There has been a little talk around the old pot belly stove about flat belts and such since I last posted to this thread. Quite a bit of it had to do with the description of the twist. I am going to mention here so as to clarify what I posted before and to be corrected where I might be wrong.

What you have pictured works and is correct for you, of that there can be no question. 

The question is, what that twist was called back in the day? Was it simply a twist or was it a half twist? Could have been a regional thing some would say twist others half twist?

The other contention was as to why the twist. I still holding to the opinion that the only reason for a twist was to get the desired direction of rotation. The small crown on the pulleys is what keeps the belt on, once it is lined up true enough. Those who say the twist was necessary to keep the belt on the pulleys could be correct. 

Is there anyone here who knows for sure?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

J, since you and I just talked about this, I reduced the problem to paper and have since determined that your reason for the twist is correct and mine is WRONG  !!

Power pulley under/over to drive pulley over/under does in fact change directions!! 

1/2 twist changes the driven pulley rotation and a full twist would be the same as none at all!!

tiphat 

OLD:cowboy:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Dean,

Looks like the "Pot Belly Stove" crowd is going to have to buy me a Coke Cola.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Go out and stand on your porch and WAIT! A case is on it's way!!

spinsmile


----------

